

Why Google is Evil - bluethunder
http://www.gardenstatepol.com/?p=1

======
Roridge
This should be called "How Google is actually a business, trying to provide a
service, and their automatic software incorrectly analysed my site, but it's
unfortunate that there isn't a decent way of getting this revoked"

It's a shame when this kind of thing happens, but people seem to think it's
personal, like there is some person at Google looking at web sites saying
"nah, I don't like that one" and opening up a big trap door on it.

------
buster
It'd be interesting what google deemed to be bad about the website.

Also, when the author writes "In the end – I had to ditch the entire site. So
we’re starting over." i am _really_ wondering. The only reason i can think of,
to rewrite a whole wegsite for google would be if the website was horrible
anyway and i planned to restructure it anyway. I have the feeling that the
admin didn't really look into unblocking his site. Quick google gives a lot of
resources of what to do when a website is blocked by google.

